# Muscling up and conformation



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I do think she's looking better. She seems to have smoothed out a lot. I still see a very slight hint of a roach, which I doubt will go away. 

Lizzie


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for commenting Lizzie, she definitely does have a roach. I had the chiropractor out two months ago to do a general adjustment and he worked on that a little. I don't remember exactly what he said about it. 

She is also pretty long and I think with the roach, it is going to make it hard for her to collect and work off her haunches. Our barefoot farrier asked if she was heavy on her fore because of the flair in her front hooves.

I actually got her to stand square today and she is not as camped under as she always makes herself out to be. I am starting to teach her roll backs so she can start to use that booty.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I can see the improvement! Keep at it!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Good, I am glad I am not imagining it!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is her half brother. I am seeing a lot of similarities in the shoulder and withers but the butt is very different. What does everyone else think?

Calculated – AQHA Bay Stallion by Cowboys Rodeo « SpeedHorseOnline


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

aldebono said:


> Here is her half brother. I am seeing a lot of similarities in the shoulder and withers but the butt is very different. What does everyone else think?
> 
> Calculated – AQHA Bay Stallion by Cowboys Rodeo « SpeedHorseOnline


Hard to believe they are half siblings - they are built much differently, with her brother having a far more powerful conformation. I am not an expert on barrel racing, but I would think you would want a more powerful rear end than she will have...


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be doing barrels for money, just to have fun. 

She is really built nothing like her mother either. Her mom has a very large rear, but I suspect a very upright shoulder as her mother has a very short stride. 

I am getting more and more disappointed and upset about the slight roach the more I read about it. I am getting the chiro/vet out again and we are going to have a serious Q and A about it.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't let it obsess you too much - I had a friend who paid a nice price for a filly that had a roach worse than that and she has been eventing her for 10 years with never a problem. I think you will be able to do all of the things you listed and even more with this cute mare.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you Clippity that does ease my mind.

Did your friend have a problem with saddle fit with that mare? My girl seems to be sore in the lumbar area, above and just in front of her flank.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

yes - she had to use an english saddle or a round skirted western so it wouldn't settle on the loin.

Not a big deal for her mare - the horse really didn't have issues, but this gal was always considerate of her horses and I guess after 10 years (and they are still at it) she must be doing something right!

:wink:


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry... But what is a roach?


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

A roach back is most commonly described as the opposite of a sway back. It can be caused by an injury or just the conformation of the horse. There is a convex in the horses back before the rump, right where the loin and lumbar are located. 

This is a severe case. 









You can see hers best in the first picture. Notice how from the tallest point of her rump, the line of her back drops slightly before raising again and then drops again at the middle of her back (going from butt to withers).


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I can see improvement, especially in the shape and angle of the croup and in her neck. She overall looks smoother. 

I don't think she'll have any problem being a jumper, as long as she stays conditioned and fit, in addition to working on all the weak points she has now, as you said above, but that all fixes with a little work and conditioning.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

The chiropractor is coming out again on the 14th. 

My english saddle was worn uneven and not fitting her correctly at the last chiro appointment, so I have been using my western saddle extensively. I am interested to see what he can tell me about the western saddle and where she is sore. 

Poor guy. I have a page and a half list of points to talk about, and a diagram of the horse muscular system and a picture of the lower back bones showing the angle of roach backed horses. I will be sure to post that Q&A when we get finished. He is a DVM, Chiro, and Acupuncturist, so I feel like I will be getting good and true answers from him. 

English saddle is going to get reflocked on the 11th, so if the western is what's bothering her for some reason, I can start using the english again and then start over.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

She's looking much BETTER= you've put in a LOT of hard work CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. I am going to post another picture of her in a few more months. I hope to start even more rigorous training after we get the saddle issue figured out. We are calling it "Pony Boot Camp", it's going to be a reformed program from "Work For 20 Minutes Then Sit Around And Talk".


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, you are a caring and diligent horse owner!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Sometimes it feels more like I am a hypochondriac to be honest.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Try to not let it get to you. Is the horse smart? Kind hearted? Does the horse have a good heart? That's what matters.

If the conformation of the horse prevents him from doing intended purpose, time to consider selling to a home that will use the horse as a putter around trail horse.

If the horse suits your needs, then love him for what he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

*her. I've always had geldings so I automatically call every horse a 'him'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Well on Tuesday I had a trainer come out to access my mare to see if I wanted to take lessons from her. She used a large reigning or cutting saddle on her and worked her pretty hard. I was almost hoping that Arya, my mare was going to be sore so I didn't look like a "Flicka", but dang she makes me look like a liar. Completely not sore when we tested her with the finger press down the back. 

I rode her in a friends Bob Marshall yesterday to see how she would like it. It was a round skirt, too small seat and too long stirrups. But I kinda liked it! I will see if she is sore from that when I go out on Sunday. 

Chiro is still set to come out. And no, I will not be taking lessons from the trainer because I don't feel like she heard a word I said about my own horse. 

My friend who is also on the forum said "Well if you just want someone to boss you around, I can do that for free!" And so, Pony Boot Camp.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

The saddle fitter came yesterday. I have been riding solely in my western saddle and she said that there is no reason the saddle should cause soreness there because it provides plenty of clearance above and around her loin. She said it is most likely general muscle soreness from activity, especially if I am bringing her back into riding and doing a lot of work off the haunches. Both statements are true of what we have been doing. 

She took my english to do a total reflock and reshaping as it was badly uneven, probably due to my habitual dropping my left shoulder. It will be back on Monday and we can start dual training on jumping/english movement and barrels/western movement. Extreme Pony Boot Camp!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I got my English saddle back after a total reflock on it. I have definitely missed it and it made me realize how much I don't use my legs properly in my western. She had me working!

The chiro came this past weekend. Said that everything that was wrong with her on the first visit was gone this visit and all she had was normal things to be adjusted. I can give the list of Dr. shorthand if anyone can interpret it. 

She was much calmer this time and really enjoyed her adjustments. At one point, he was going to stand on his little "booster" to work on her back and she almost ran him over with her butt! I didn't know what she was doing and when I asked the Dr. he just laughed and said "Not sure, she want's to be adjusted somewhere". She kept dropping her hip and turning her butt into him until he finally found the spot. She wanted a hip massage! When he started, she stuck her nose out and rocked to the motion. Very cute and made it totally worth it. 

She is getting so much lighter on her forehand. We have been working on rollbacks, and turning on the haunches and it is such an improvement in a relatively short amount of time. She was giving me some really nice canter strides on Tuesday.

Now to keep working on allllll the other things and add "balance" and "funneling through the legs and reins into the bit". Even forward motion.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay! Time to ride ride ride!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Found the reports



5/17/12

G- Short LH, lou (?) R. hip
N- 70 L -> Good
A- R. hip
LS PR, 4-3 P
L1-T16P, 15-14 PL
L. sacrum/P1
(?) 6-7 BL
L. Lat Scap
L. poll
ARS
TMJ Pain (++)

Sum- left S1 joint, right hip, left lower neck, left upper back and scapula


8/31/12

N-
A- L. hip
L4-T18 PL
T15P
L6-5 PR
T16 PR
R. poll
R. glut. M. massage (tehe)


Summary- R. poll and withers, L. Hip, R. lower back


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

seems like with a good saddle and chiro visits you two are in the right direction to have some fun. Glad it is working out


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

My friend that I ride with said on Tuesday that she looks like she is putting her back feet farther under her when shes moving. We trotted over a sturdy cross rail a few times and she felt really good under me and landed in a canter after it. Didn't feel like there was any wiggle, hanging knees, or pushing off one foot. 

I have been lunging her under saddle and bridle. With the stirrups ran up, I put the reins through the bottom of the leathers so they can't get away and she can feel them on either side of her neck. The dirt in the round pen is fairly soft, so she has to keep herself balanced or else shes tripping. 

She has come such a long way already.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is my cute girl, Arya, in another picture update! I made sure to put her in the sun as it shows off her form a little better I think. She may be still a little chunky around the barrel but she looks like a completely different horse since April. Her legs just still look like little tooth picks! Is that more of genetic build than anything?

November









April


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

*Graphic Image Warning! Fat, fuzzy, lawn ornament. Don't say I didn't warn you.*

Here's Arya's dam, Dreamer. She is heavier boned in the legs than Arya. Would either have an advantage or disadvantage? 

Yay found everyone's papers.
She is registered AQHA, Dial A Magic Dream
Born January 4th, 1990 so she's 22 years old. 










Dreamer's Sire Miko Bailey Bill Miko Bailey Bill Quarter Horse
Dreamer's Dam, Miss Dingo Bar Miss Dingo Bar Quarter Horse


Arya's pedegree http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/arya5


----------

